# OMG OMG Pitt defends itself...



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, I don't have the news story on this cause it just happened, but I have to share...I just...OMG I have to share... 

DH is working today (fire/medic) and just called with the following:

They received a call...apparently some kids were walking their pitt and a man (over 40) came up to them, started talking to them then taunting the dog...He got behind the dog (the kids were trying to tell him to leave them alone) pulled it up by it's neck/arms and the dog turned and bit...umm...in his "special purpose" area that was right at the dog's biting level.

As DH explained it as tastefully as he could...the "grapefruit fell out of the bag" if you get what I'm saying?









When they arrived the dog had been removed from the scene, but DH said the police didn't seem to be faulting the dog. As witnesses said the man was provoking the dog/kids and the dog was defending itself.

I mean, I'm just speechless.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubie the "grapefruit fell out of the bag"

















































It may sound mean, but I like it when people get what they deserve when they are teasing a dog


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope the idiot learned, people like that shouldn't reproduce, hopefully he won't...
Poor dog and kids... Hope they let the dog off...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...he probably wasn't just defending himself but also his kids. I would hope the authorities view it that way and charge the guy with assault...just to add insult to injury..


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, don't worry about adding insult to injury...DH also learned that apparently there is a nerve that runs between a man's arm and his uh "special purpose" so anytime he tried to lay his arm down he was in agonizing pain...so he had to keep his arm in the air. Just a little FYI.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

He might be in less pain if he took his head out of his a$$.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

GOOD FOR THE DOG!
I hope it makes the news!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I really hope the media doesnt spin it into "another nasty aggressive pit bull attack" story. Man got what he deserved, I bet he wont ever tease a dog again lol.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove people like that shouldn't reproduce


haha that might not be an option for him anymore









On a serious note, I wish ppl would lv pitts alone, I think he got what he deserved!


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Man neutered by dog!


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Marshmallows
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Too funny.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

has anybody heard anything else on this?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been checking the local news and it's not showed up...I'm kinda shocked. But DH said the man admitted to picking the dog up by the back of the neck, so I guess since no charges are being filed the news didn't pick it up. I was sure during a slow labor day weekend the locals would pick it up.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

I can see most, if not all, previous posts are women.
(Judging from your names and comments.)

WOW! Do you really need all the "rolling, laughing, smileys"?

I bet if you look at some of the dumb things you have done you might say you yourself should not reproduce...That comment seems to come easily for some of you. WOW!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanI can see most, if not all, previous posts are women.
> (Judging from your names and comments.)
> 
> WOW! Do you really need all the "rolling, laughing, smileys"?
> ...



We may have done some stupid things but I doubt intimidating children and their dogs are among the list. If you don't have respect for animals this is what happens. Sure they were mean comments but pitts get attacked all the time just for their breed and you should never put children in that type of situation.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanI can see most, if not all, previous posts are women.
> (Judging from your names and comments.)
> 
> WOW! Do you really need all the "rolling, laughing, smileys"?


Why yes, yes we do! Obviously you got a problem with that


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I happen to think it would have been JUST as funny if it was a women trying to mess with kids and their dog and then needed a fake breast, or other reconstructive surgery! HATE seeing people, adults especially, messing with children or animals. Put them both together and I think the person deserved exactly what he got.

And yep, I've done stupid things and been bitten by a dog, a few were:
Getting an attacking dog off of some kid's pup.
Picking up an injured dog out of traffic.
Separating fighting dogs.
Never did I try to scare kids, not listen to them, and tease their dog, most likely because of his breed to make myself look all big and bad.

Regardless of sex, person got what was coming to them.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, come on. It's kinda funny...I don't care who you are. My DH and the guys have been laughing about it, actually he's like "what have people posted about it??" and he loved the dog neuters man comment!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Karma in action!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah ha! It has surfaced! 

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/arti...referrer=LATEST


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree it was a dumb thing, but not funny.

Tragic, traumatic.

Also, I venture to say you ladies would be "all over" (angry with) any guy that posted fun of a similar incident involving a woman and joked about whatever body-part she might have suffered.

Just saying...obviously you can say whatever you want.
I'm just surprised how many can laugh at someone who will suffer life-long injuries. It was a hard way to learn a lesson. Not funny.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Such disapproval of our sense of humor. My, my, my. Isn't that a bit overbearing? 

Note to the self-appointed Judge of Humor: people are primarily making fun of this guy's idiocy. The aforementioned injury is merely symptomatic of that idiocy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanI agree it was a dumb thing, but not funny.
> 
> Just saying...obviously you can say whatever you want.
> I'm just surprised how many can laugh at someone who will suffer life-long injuries. It was a hard way to learn a lesson. Not funny.


I have to agree. I hope he has charges pressed against him for assault on the kids and dogs but losing his "manhood" isn't really all the funny. It's actually rather horrifying.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanI'm just surprised how many can laugh at someone who will suffer life-long injuries.


Well maybe those life long injuries (that's he's already been released for btw) will teach him not to be an idiot. Probably not though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would hope he learned a lesson. If those were my kids I would be yelling for charges to be filed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The news story is just a bit different than what the OP said, no mention made that that man was assaulting the kids just that the owner said not to touch the dog or it may bite and the man did grab the dog. Perhaps the article just did not get into too much detail. If the dog was a risk to bite someone who touched it perhaps the dog should have been muzzled and not walked by kids.

Sad the man was bitten in such a private area. But he may have gotten what he deserved. 

L_Dan lighten up, no one is attacking men or their manhood.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I never said he assaulted the kids, but that he came up to them and began talking to them then taunting the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But the Pitt might have viewed it that way. And in my mind...if my kids are out walking the dog and someone comes up and assaults the dog then the kids are being assaulted too. Those kids must have been scared out of their minds.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Really no language saying the dog was taunted either in the article. I wonder if the media left a lot out? The article does leave a person to wonder what really happened and really does not do justice to the dog.


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

one word...

NEUTICLES

they are not just for the dogs anymore


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm i wonder if this is a case of pitt attacks man is more interesting than pitt defends itself and owner. The media doesn't like to go against peoples beliefs and pitts are evil don't you know


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Weird. When I read the article it said that witnesses confirmed that the man was taunting the dog. What happened to that?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Just the fact that this man "grabbed the dog around it's neck" after the owner said not to, even if there's no more to the story than that- that dog was 100% within his right to bite IMHO. How stupid can a person be?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The info I posted is what my DH learned when he arrived on scene...I'm guessing the reporter did this days after the incident after going over the police report.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:The owner said the victim approached him and asked to pet the dog, but the owner advised him not to and said that the dog would bite.


When did they say that? And why didn't they say KIDS were walking this dog??


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsd
> 
> 
> > Quote:The owner said the victim approached him and asked to pet the dog, but the owner advised him not to and said that the dog would bite.
> ...


I think somebody else said it earlier- but I think then it goes from a 
"Bad Pitt Bull" story (which might get more attention) to a 
"How freaking stupid can one person be?" story. 
Plus the bad dog can't sue but the stupid human can


----------

